# Build Your Own Electric Car For Half the Price of Nissan LEAF



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

My only problem with these sorts of stories is that they leave out the "cost" of the person's time. Thus, his used Honda EV may have "cost" nearly as much as the Leaf and not performed as well.

But that's a nit.


----------

